# Travel insurance



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Off to France for a month soon and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for travel insurance cover,I know the E111 card covers gereral illness but just concerned in case repatriation is needed due to an accident....Dave


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*insurance*

Wife and I are both disable and on various medications, she was diagnosed with Angina December last year too.
After lots of shopping around we ended up with annual cover with Staysure at a very reasonable £243.00 for joint cover and also gives us 60 cover abroad.
Hope this helps


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave

Look at my topic " Annual Travel Insurance - A recommendation for EU Residents" in Motorhome Chitchat.

We have the 'Super' cover - they also have Standard for travel from UK only and a bit cheaper.

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

See if one of your Banks fee paying current accounts includes travel cover. Most do and if so you should find after doing the figures that it is a lot cheaper for similar cover elsewhere, even after taking into account the fees.

Ron


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

ob1 said:


> See if one of your Banks fee paying current accounts includes travel cover. Most do and if so you should find after doing the figures that it is a lot cheaper for similar cover elsewhere, even after taking into account the fees.
> 
> Ron


Trouble is that many banks' travel insurance have restrictive conditions such as age and medical conditions. They only want to insure people who can give them money at a very low risk.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> ob1 said:
> 
> 
> > See if one of your Banks fee paying current accounts includes travel cover. Most do and if so you should find after doing the figures that it is a lot cheaper for similar cover elsewhere, even after taking into account the fees.
> ...


That's correct but so do insurance companies, the same people who run the schemes for the banks. The difference is the big discount given due to the banks number of customers. We are in our late seventies, one with a heart problem, and our total cost is £157 for year round cover. We have also had to make a large claim, without problems or an increase. Just suggesting that the poster considers it and does the figures.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > ob1 said:
> ...


ob 1

Please who are you insured with? Is 157 for two? Is it full travel insurance or just health? Is it only trips starting in UK? If the answers to the last three Qs are 'yes' I may wish I had read your post before we committed yesterday - see my OP in Motorhome Chitchat re Annual Travel Insurance.

Geoff


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi 

We are touring Europe for 12 months aged 51 and 59 went with Liverpool Victoria and only cost £200 and one of us has high blood pressure and that made no difference to the premium !!!!

Cheers

DJM


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

We went with Liverpool Victoria too for our forthcoming six month trip. We included all pre-existing conditions and medications and got our premium down by half compared to other quotes from elsewhere.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On my post above I referred to my OP on annual insurance.

I am 71 with high blood-pressure(controlled) and girlfriend 54. We got cover for both, as EU resident, for 220 pounds but we are limited to 45 days each trip, which is OK for us this year.

I expect to pay a bit more over 70 so ours sounds about equal to yours.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

There are low quotes in the UK market, which is quite competitive, but are often restricted to UK residents or 'journeys starting in the UK'.

That was why I was pleased to find 'worlwideinsure.com', underwritten in London, which cover anyone in the EU. They have a lower rate 'Standard' for journeys from UK but their 'Super" cover is for all EU Residents and includes more categories of cover and goes up to age 74.

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Geoff - Answers to your questions;

We have a Co-Operative Bank account.
It is free for two people and children but the account fees are £13 per month.
Full worldwide travel, health, accident, personal liability, cancelation, baggage, money, gadgets (camera's, laptops, mobile, etc). It also covers vehicle breakdown and recovery but I am not sure if that includes Motorhomes (insured elsewhere) although it is not specifically excluded.
The trips must start and finish in the UK and be of a max 45 days (sorry about that).
Max age is 80.

There are other benifits connected to banking like a free overdraft, ideentity theft, etc.

Ron


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Geoff - Answers to your questions;
> 
> We have a Co-Operative Bank account.
> It is free for two people and children but the account fees are £13 per month.
> ...


Ron

Thanks for info. As I said earlier there are good deals if UK based, but it goes up a bit if living in the EU.

I am not complaining as I thought we got a good deal for the extensive cover we got.

I am interested in your phrase "free overdraft" - surely they/you can not be serious 

geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Unbelievable but true being we are talking banks! We can go into the red by £300 without charge. Not a lot I know but as someone else said every little helps.  

Ron


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We are going away early May our annual travel insurance ends on June 10th. We haven't decided on a return date so I have just phoned staysure to ask to extend the insurance or renew it before we go away. I have been told I can't do this. They can renew it from may but we would lose a months cover. I said I would ring from abroad and renew the insurance from June but she said I couldn't do this from abroad as it would void the policy.I asked how she would know I was ringing from abroad and she said she wouldn't but if they find out I had it would void the whole policy. the systems crazy.!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

georgiemac said:


> We are going away early May our annual travel insurance ends on June 10th. We haven't decided on a return date so I have just phoned staysure to ask to extend the insurance or renew it before we go away. I have been told I can't do this. They can renew it from may but we would lose a months cover. I said I would ring from abroad and renew the insurance from June but she said I couldn't do this from abroad as it would void the policy.I asked how she would know I was ringing from abroad and she said she wouldn't but if they find out I had it would void the whole policy. the systems crazy.!!


Not sure that is entirely accurate, however if you are happy with your insurance company, the cover is good and you wish to stay with them, why not set up a direct debit on an annual basis for renewal, this way the cover is retained even if you are not in country.

as for the annual renewal, if you wish to cancel, you simply stop the DD prior to 30 days before the end of the policy.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Unbelievable but true being we are talking banks! We can go into the red by £300 without charge. Not a lot I know but as someone else said every little helps.
> 
> Ron


Ron,

The "FREE" overdraft is not actually free, you pay £13.00 per month for the privilege.

Steve


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Travel and health insurance for over 65s and for more than 4*

Please could someone suggest the insurers who are likely to offer more than 45 days travel on a multi trip insurance for someone over 65 with arthritis. Spent hours looking on the net and got nowhere. Thankyou.


----------

